# Mansfield, OH, Dakota, Rescue ONLY



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mansfield, OH | Dakota RESCUE ONLY

Meet Dakota. He came in as a stray on 4/2/12. The people that brought Dakota in found him as a stray. They tried to get him to sit by pushing on his hind end, and unfortunately he bit the husband. Now Dakota is stuck here. Dakota is a nice, friendly boy, just funny about his back end being touched. Because of Dakota's history, he can only go to a rescue. Update: A neighbor that has known Dakota from a puppy gave us some additional information on him. Dakota is about 4-5 years old. He is funny about his lower back being touched because his previous owner used to hit him with a switch to try to correct his behavior. Please help us get the word out about


----------

